# Italian traffic fines



## hughgr

Hi, I have an outstanding Notice of a traffic violation in Florence (restricted zone Siena). Does anyone know if the municipalities pursue these through Collection Agencies in the UK and have they the means?


----------



## NickZ

Often they do. My understanding is eventually they sell the fine to a debt collection company.

Your car or a rental?


----------



## AnnekeH

hughgr said:


> Hi, I have an outstanding Notice of a traffic violation in Florence (restricted zone Siena). Does anyone know if the municipalities pursue these through Collection Agencies in the UK and have they the means?


Yes, they can !


----------



## Troz

The days when you could safely ignore traffic fines incurred in Italy are past. This has actually made Italian roads safer as many of the people you used to see doing crazy speeds on the autostrade were from elsewhere in Europe, thinking they would be immune.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
There is very little the Italian authorities can do to chase their traffic fines in the UK.
They may send you the fine notices through the post and you might ignore them.
If they decide to pursue you through a UK debt collectors (who have very little legal powers and are not bailiffs) then they would be unlikely to receive any monies collected.
If they pursued you through the UK courts - then again, they won’t get the money received.
Up until you point that you get a court summons - you can ignore any threatograms that you receive.
The biggest potential problem is if you go back to Italy with outstanding fines in the system.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Accetturese

I would think you would be alright, but if you return to Italy in that vehicle and get stopped by the police you will have problems.


----------



## PauloPievese

Here's a different concept. Why not stop being a d**k and pay your f*****g fine.


----------



## Two2italy

hughgr said:


> Hi, I have an outstanding Notice of a traffic violation in Florence (restricted zone Siena). Does anyone know if the municipalities pursue these through Collection Agencies in the UK and have they the means?


if the car is a rental, you will discover the cost on your credit card statement. I think they have 12months to track you down !


----------



## Troz

Two2italy said:


> if the car is a rental, you will discover the cost on your credit card statement. I think they have 12months to track you down !


That might have been the case with you, but wasn't the case when I got a fine about 15 years ago, or when my brother-in-law got one a couple of years ago. In both those cases the rental company charged us an "administration fee" for having dealt with the matter, and it was that which appeared on the credit card statement. 

But it was up to us to work out how to pay the original fine directly to the issuing comune.


----------

